# wild camping southern ireland



## gill (May 15, 2009)

New member:Not visited Ireland before, any tips on wild camping? Have wild camped in Spain, Alaska, New Zealand and Canada all amenable to this type of camping.
Anyone know anything about golds panning sites in Southern Ireland?
P.S. are the locals friendly?


----------



## selclene (May 27, 2009)

Hi,

I have spent over a month touring in the Irish republic circling the whole country  and wild camped in the van all the time. I admit it was in my Bongo van but I am returning this year in a coachbuilt overcab and feel that i still feel confident that it will be far less hassle than touring in the UK and finding places to park for the night. This is because I mainly avoided the big cities like Dublin/Belfast though I did park on the promenade in Galway City. Much of the west coast and inland is rural and you attract little attention from locals. Camper vans from all over Europe are very evident and the locals in my experience are very friendly!.
Good luck. 

Rob


----------



## Captain (May 27, 2009)

Hi Gill,
travelled around Ireland in March 2008 and had a smashing time, the people are really friendly.
Try Sneem in Co. Kerry, traditional little village on a river with about 6 pubs. Try the Blue Bull if you like traditional Irish stew or cabbage and bacon delicious!
Also Kilmore Quay Co. Wexford, a nice fishing village where you can park down on the front looking out to sea. Back up the hill is a bar called Kehoe's where the fish is fantastic.
Have a great time, Mark


----------



## LOC (May 28, 2009)

Just be careful of the natives as they tend to travel in packs - and that is just the women! Our roads are mainly dirt roads but we are hoping to get some of them tarred after the European elections but provided you travel at not more than 15mph they are ok. Also not everywhere has electricity yet but there is at least one phone in every town but the queues for it can be quite long. 

Apart from that have a great time.

Len


----------



## thejoys (May 29, 2009)

*southern Ireland*

I think Loc/len has a great sense of homour!!


----------



## tony (May 29, 2009)

no problem wilding in s ireland, the general rule is the same as anyplace. dont make a nuicence of yourself , be careful where you camp & keep in with the locals.
good luck
tony


----------



## LOC (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes, I do have a sense of humour, well you would need one to live here at the moment! The banks are broke, the government is rudderless, property is worthless, businesses cannot get loans, unemployment is rising, we are having a budget every three months but the summer is coming - unless the government cancels it!

Len


----------



## Hobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Whats the best way over to Ireland Am going south and never been to Ireland before,whats the price of the ferries ect,I live in the north west.regards Bill


----------



## Morgan01 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Hi*

People are very friendly in March and visited Ireland in 2008 was a success.
Sneem Co. Kerry, a small traditional village pub, try the 6 is about the river is. If you a traditional Irish stew and a delicious bacon and cabbage, try the Blue Bulls!
In addition, Kilmore Quay Co. Wexford, a pretty fishing village, where the beach in front of you below to search the park can. I think I, Kehoe is a time where the fish is called a hill is amazing save.


----------



## jimmnlizz (Jun 8, 2009)

Morgan01 said:


> People are very friendly in March and visited Ireland in 2008 was a success.
> Sneem Co. Kerry, a small traditional village pub, try the 6 is about the river is. If you a traditional Irish stew and a delicious bacon and cabbage, try the Blue Bulls!
> In addition, Kilmore Quay Co. Wexford, a pretty fishing village, where the beach in front of you below to search the park can. I think I, Kehoe is a time where the fish is called a hill is amazing save.



Must be my age  .......again!!!    Or *SPAMMER? *

  JIM!!  ​


----------



## ajs (Jun 8, 2009)

jimmnlizz said:


> Must be my age  .......again!!!    Or *SPAMMER? *
> 
> 
> JIM!!  ​


 

ezzz been watchin toooo many episodes of star wars he has .. master 

 regards 
aj


----------



## norma (Jul 24, 2009)

*gold panning*

Can't remember the name but the river that runs thru Avoca in Co wicklow is supposed to be where they got it from in Prehistoric times! also around Crough Patrick in Sligo, or is it Mayo? and also the Morne Mts in co Down.
Bestest luck
Norma


----------

